# Add Text to Photo



## richard c powers (Oct 30, 2017)

Operating System:
Is it possible to add text to a photo using LR6, and not for a slideshow just one photo. (Using LR6.12)


----------



## clee01l (Oct 30, 2017)

Not in LR alone.  LR/Mogrify 2 - Add Watermarks, Border and Text Annotions to Images Exported by Adobe Lightroom 2  is a plugin that will do what you need.  The other option is to export to Photoshop or a similar pixel editor that can add a text layer.  
Here is a list of some that can do what you want:
Photoshop
Photoshop Elements
Skitch
PaintShopPro
and lots of others


----------



## richard c powers (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you Clee, I couldn't find a way, but I found that I don't always know enough about LR to be sure. I had another user locally that said that I could. Thanks once more....


----------



## Eric Bowles (Nov 3, 2017)

You can use the Watermark feature in the Export dialog to apply text.  There is a lot of flexibility.   This is not as good a solution as Photoshop or Elements.  

Occasionally I'll use Photo Mechanic to add text for presentations.  PM allows the use of wild cards in a watermark, so I can automatically apply specific camera setting information to each image on an automated basis.


----------



## richard c powers (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 3, 2017)

richard c powers said:


> Operating System:
> Is it possible to add text to a photo using LR6, and not for a slideshow just one photo. (Using LR6.12)


The Print module can 'export' a JPG file if you change the "Print Job" to 'JPG' and then [Print to File...]
On the print you have an option to add Photo Info (Title, Caption, etc) or custom text. The big limitation is that there is only one font and the text appears on the border below the image.
So, very limited, but text on a photo is possible. But almost anything with text is possible with an Export to Photoshop.


----------



## richard c powers (Nov 5, 2017)

Very helpful! Thank you very much.


----------



## Gnits (Nov 6, 2017)

If you want to add metadata text to a lot of images regularly (in a professional manner), then it is possible to create a mailmerge type process using  a Photoshop template.  If this is of interest I can dig up the relevant tutorial by Julieanne Kost. In my view Adobe should make this a built in pipe between Lr and Ps (and InDesign).

Another way to do it is build a process around Microsoft Word or Powerpoint mail merge.


----------



## richard c powers (Nov 7, 2017)

Thank you for this information. As yet, I am not using PS but can see many times it as being a desirable option.


----------

